

Memoto: Secrets of a half-million-dollar Kickstarter campaign - rpsubhub
http://pandodaily.com/2012/12/02/memoto-secrets-of-a-half-million-dollar-kickstarter-campaign/

======
coob
There was excellent thought experiment/one-off drama on how a product like
this could affect employment and relationships in the future. "The Entire
History of You" aired on British TV last year [1]. It was written by one of
Peep Show's [2] writers, a sitcom that uses solely point of view shots.

If you have access to 4OD (by being in the UK or otherwise) you can watch the
episode online [3].

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Mirror_(TV_series)#3._.22...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Mirror_\(TV_series\)#3._.22The_Entire_History_of_You.22)

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peep_Show_(TV_series)>

[3] [http://www.channel4.com/programmes/black-mirror/episode-
guid...](http://www.channel4.com/programmes/black-mirror/episode-
guide/series-1/episode-3)

------
JoeAltmaier
They claim 2000 cameras 'sold' thru their campaign. I thought Kickstarter
explicitely says they are not a store? I don't get it.

~~~
debacle
It's a very murky and gray area, but I think everyone but Kickstarter would
agree that they're currently on the wrong side of it.

------
anonymouz
Total amount pledged: $550,189 ... Number of cameras sold: 2,346

In relation to the cameras "sold" (i.e., promised) to backers this figure
seems much more down to earth. It comes out at about $235 per camera.
Depending on how much the production will actually cost (I didn't see any
estimates), this may even be quite tight.

------
carlesfe
Not trying to belittle this project, but I don't get its appeal. The magic of
pictures, for me, are perfectly timed ones, not blurry and random photographs
or storing and going through 3k pics/day to check "today's good one"

Has anybody done some research on the product? Could you please give me a
briefing of why it's better than a camera on your phone?

I only see drawbacks: from the fact that you have some geeky-cyberpunk look
because there is a camera hanging from your neck; legal implications ("is that
a camera? can you turn it off please?"), etc. I, for one, don't like the
prospect of people knowing I'm recording everything.

Thanks

~~~
nooneelse
I'm actually rather keen to get one. I guess the appeal for me is A) a neat
toy for particular occasions, and B) personal ideas of using less-subjective
feedback for understanding and controlling myself toward goals. But I want to
see some example pictures from the actual device before committing money to
it.

